# Drinking water fountain



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

:yes:



> 422.52 Electric Drinking Fountains. Electric drinking fountains
> shall be protected with ground-fault circuit-interrupter
> protection.


.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

yes.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Sucks to have the GFCI receptacle inside the unit .


----------



## Absolutetruthz (Feb 25, 2008)

Absoluletly must be gfi protected. They shared a horror story with us in trade school where a little boy was electrocuted by a drinking fountain that wasn't gfi protected. GC was sued along with the electrical contractor, all the way down to the electrician that failed to install the gfi. Electrician got involuntary manslaughter and served 15 years in prison!


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Absolutetruthz said:


> Absoluletly must be gfi protected. They shared a horror story with us in trade school where a little boy was electrocuted by a drinking fountain that wasn't gfi protected. GC was sued along with the electrical contractor, all the way down to the electrician that failed to install the gfi. Electrician got involuntary manslaughter and served 15 years in prison!


Sounds like a story all right. I doubt it's true.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I never had a electric water fountain in my past, but the newer town codes now require them in commercial establishments. Thanks for the input.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Sucks to have the GFCI receptacle inside the unit .


How would it be reset? 
GFI gets installed next to it or even in another room, only a downstream recep is behind water fountain.

water and downstream : D)


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

niteshift said:


> How would it be reset?
> GFI gets installed next to it or even in another room, only a downstream recep is behind wf.


Minimum code requirement does not require the positioning of GFCI outside of the enclosed skirt. Skirt would have to be removed for access. Sounds stupid but for the $300 I charged that does not include further work.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Sucks to have the GFCI receptacle inside the unit .


:no:




> *210.8 Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupter Protection for
> Personnel.* Ground-fault circuit-interruption for personnel
> shall be provided as required in 210.8(A) through (C). *The
> ground-fault circuit-interrupter shall be installed in a
> readily accessible location.*





> *Accessible, Readily (Readily Accessible).* Capable of being
> reached quickly for operation, renewal, or inspections
> without requiring those to whom ready access is requisite
> to climb over or remove obstacles or to resort to portable
> ladders, and so forth.


You can split hairs over 210.8 applying to 422.52 or not.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Minimum code requirement does not require the positioning of GFCI outside of the enclosed skirt. Skirt would have to be removed for access.


Yeah it's not required to be behind it, right. 
But why would you opt to put it behind it, unless it is existing recep behind it now, and make it gfi now, then yeah. GFI breaker possible too?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully it has an open bottom to reach up into.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Yeah it's not required to be behind it, right.
> But why would you opt to put it behind it, unless it is existing recep behind it now, and make it gfi now, then yeah. GFI breaker possible too?


There is a template of where the pipes and recessed receptacle should be.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Stand up or wall mount water fountain?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Stand up or wall mount water fountain?


wall mount


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Hopefully it has an open bottom to reach up into.


Exposed on a the wall near the unit


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> :no:
> 
> You can split hairs over 210.8 applying to 422.52 or not.


You already said it, but i don't believe 210.8 applies to 422.52

The " readily accessible " part applies to gfi installed in accordance with locations mandated in 210.8


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You already said it, but i don't believe 210.8 applies to 422.52
> 
> The " readily accessible " part applies to gfi installed in accordance with locations mandated in 210.8


Good luck with that in the real world. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It's about time the manufacturer should have GFCI protection built into it. I'll supply a $10 GFCI , but it's going where the template calls for it.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Every new construction project I've done with an electric water fountain its been a dedicated circuit on a gfci breaker. Why mess around with a gfci concealed in the unit unless you absolutely have to. I like the dead front style gfcis though. They work well for vending machines and other heavy sumbitches


----------

